# 56 gal Monster grow out tank Journal



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Picked up this 56gal (grow out) tank and going to show the progression through out the weeks!!!
(Week 1)
56 gallon 30 length x 18 width x 24 height...
heater Eheim Jager 125 W with heater guard 
Battery run Digital thermometer ( love it did not want the sticky ones )
Filter Eheim ecco pro does up to 80 gal*

*Ok set it up and have it running now for a few days. Things I am going to add next few weeks....
- LED light strip
- a second Eheim Ecco filter run on from either side of the aquarium. find the intake tube does not go deep enough so will rig my own to get closer to the bottom.
As for the Bottom will be adding 60 pounds of Black sand.. (witch seems to be sold out every were, will have to order it)
Backing will be strait black aquarium backing.
Also have a quiet alot of aquarium wood (always loved it in my aquariums from the past ) 
As for plants will mostly have different types of Anubias plants I have found them to be tough as well easy to grow. and does better when attached to wood..
As for fish right now just seed fish ( meaning getting my BIO load up) Bala Shark, ID Shark, and a geophagus altifron..
As what I am planning is a tigrinus, juruense, adonis pleco, 2 fire eels, Black arro and a few geophagus and a few other cats. Before I get flamed LOL I have worked in the aquarium field for over 15 years and managed a few pet shops ( must say I like the mom and pop pet shops a lot more than the the big shops) I have also kept many monsters over the years so this is only a grow out tank...
but they will be added in a few months I hate to adding Delicate fish to new water I have always been a fan of old water.
here are a few pictures so far..*















*
Here is the Geophagus Altifron..*








*thanks for looking I will try to update it weekly*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

looks like this is going to be one to watch, cant wait for progress.


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thank you me to ... not the best person at the waiting game LOL*


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

all he needs now is a fire eel


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

getting ready for Fire eels









filled excuse the bubbles the black sand looks amazzzing..









New babie Adinis skinny needs some TLC


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks really good, love the fire eel caves!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty cool setup.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

oh!? those are caves!? that's a good idea!! cool!! i can't wait to see them using it!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

what's the purpose of that shield over your heater? is that just to protect the fish from getting burnt? i've got the same one!


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Yes it is. Eels are prone to being burned by heaters it is always a good Idea to use them in any tank not only protects the fish but also the heater from being damaged if something falls on it..
thanks I always wanted to try the tubing under the sand works well and takes up no space above except the 2 intakes.. In the next few weeks going to ad another filter fluvel 405 as well as LED lighting I have become a fan of the moon light setting..*


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Terry, I don't know about the under gravel piping. Unless you put a powerhead putting current into the pipping, it is just a dead trap for waste and still water.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can take care of that just by putting a siphon in there during a water change and also refilling the tank through the pipe. That should clear out any debris. But yes, in between water changes could be a bit of problem.


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

*Hi I thought of that my idea is to put a power head through a smaller hole I have put in the back and were it comes out I will have my fluvel 405 sucking up the waist seems to be working now not much waist yest just the adonis is guarding the intake but once I have a few eels will keep an eye on it..*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i was planning something like that for my tank but just never got around to doing it. i wanted it for my CL's.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you seen this post on CL? This guy's selling a fire-eel, i immediately thought of you!

Fire EEL Cichlid / aquarium


----------

